# New hedgie mom needs help!



## Hmray22 (Sep 5, 2016)

So I've been reading almost every forum here and the cage has me stuck. My new baby will be here in a month and I want it perfect! I'd like to turn a book shelf into a cage but don't think I'm crafty enough. ? so I was gonna see if y'all could send me pics of y'alls set up and let me know what kind of wheel, litter box, and heating you used. And maybe where you bought it from 

Thank you all in advance ???


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you look under the cages section you'll find lots of set up examples.


----------



## Hmray22 (Sep 5, 2016)

My father in law owns a cabinet shop and fixed a dresser into the perfect cage! The only problem is I don't know how to heat it properly. What thermometer should I use? Will a reptile heat blanket work if I put fleece in between. All suggestions are wanted! Thank you


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread will explain all your options.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/113-heating/4048-heating-your-hedgehog-s-cage-simplified.html


----------



## Hmray22 (Sep 5, 2016)

Foaming mouth help! So my hedgie has been home a week and today he started licking everything and Foaming at the mouth. He tries and licks his quills and gets the foam all over him... I know rabies is passed through saliva and he's been at the breeder then to me. Is there something else it could be?? Help!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

He's just anointing, it's just a normal thing that hedgehogs do.


----------

